# Coding for Angiolipoma



## aschaeve (Apr 19, 2010)

How would you code this: 1) Lesion on arm.  Incision was made 1.5 cm in length.  Dissection carried down through skin and subcutaneous tissue.  Wound close with layered closure.   This was a angiolipoma.

2) Lesion on back.  Incision 4-5mm in diameter.  Closed with layered closure.

Would you use the musk. codes or integ. codes?

Thanks for your help.

Alicia, CPC


----------

